# Georgia Duck Hunting Tips/Spots



## one shot one kill (Oct 31, 2008)

There are many ways to have a good duck hunt in Georgia, the following is a list of tips and spots that I find useful.

Tips
1. Start a web site called "take um"

2. Arrive to your nearest lake early and look for a truck or car pulling a camo boat, these guys will lead you to the right spot to set up

3. Arrive to your nearest lake late and motor around till you find some guys aready set up, put your spread out within 100 yards of them.

4. Follow tip 2 and blow your duck call every 2min. this will
call the ducks away from the other guys, but if that doesnt work make sure you have a full choke in your gun and you may get the chance to shoot at the ducks that are trying to get to the other guys spread.

5. Look for DU stickers on trucks or cars parked around your nearest lake or swamp and ask the landowner if you can hunt there too.

6. Use 3.5 shells super range duck raining type shells so
you can reach those ducks that are a 100 yards out.

Good spots
Lake Altoona (open water blind and 300 decoys)
Carters Lake (open water blind and 300 decoys)

Warning, if you happen to see a white hummer pulling a camo boat, dont follow him ,dont setup by him ,that guy is crazy, you dont even want to be in the same part of the state with that guy, he has a sticker on his hummer that says Jasper Ga.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Oct 31, 2008)

op2:


----------



## duckcrazy (Oct 31, 2008)

Dodge Co PFA usually has a ton of geese and a few big ducks. You have to get a silencer for your shotgun and take your fishing boat and rods so they won't be suspicious. You can get on the back side of the island and snipe some without the game wardens seeing you if your careful.


----------



## h20fowlin (Oct 31, 2008)

Stay away from dodge county pfa...its managed by the local tax supporters. Aint no ducks there anyways!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 1, 2008)

Best way to make yourself sound stupid:
1: start a thread on a forum about tips on waterfowling in a certain state.
2: give locations of bogus places to hunt.
3: really believe in everything you previously posted, and good hunting.


----------



## GSUJake (Nov 1, 2008)

again, lighten up and smile a little. DANG


----------



## d_white (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 1, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Best way to make yourself sound stupid:
> 1: start a thread on a forum about tips on waterfowling in a certain state.
> 2: give locations of bogus places to hunt.
> 3: really believe in everything you previously posted, and good hunting.



Join date gives it away.. 
1) To all new members Lighten up. It's all in good fun. 
2) Do not insult the old, fat, know it all's on this form. (respect the nursing home peole)
3) Quit whinning..


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm cool with all the remarks, I just like to make points at how people can sometimes give false info and not correct themselves. I'm not whining and understand some folks just can't help it.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> I'm cool with all the remarks, I just like to make points at how people can sometimes give false info and not correct themselves. I'm not whining and understand some folks just can't help it.




Hunters, fishermen, lawyers, criminals, and politicians are all famous for their lying abilities.

The truth is out there but just like a good spot you may have to wade through some stuff to get there.

It took me a while but I finally had an "Ah ha!" moment on here.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 1, 2008)

yep matt u r right, I ain't lettin it get to me. We all lie sometimes.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Nov 1, 2008)

HAHAHAA Well, Well, Well,  I see somebody else getting in on some action,  Please whatever you do, dont take up for anyone on here, unless your ready to come out blazing like I did!  Some sarcasm is ok from time to time,  its all in fun, but I pick up a vibe from some, that its more than sarcasm.

It sounds like to me "Hey screw off, Im not telling you anything, dont ask me anything, go find your own ducks!  Dont cyber scout or ask questions about spots to hunt because there are no ducks in GA!  

Now since I've been on here ahwile, I understand, cause they've spent thousands of dollars and endless hours scouting and driving, and when someone ask a question, all they hear is.  Will you take me to your honey hole and let me shoot your ducks.  But they use sarcasm on here because thats all they can do to try and sound nice about it.  If they say what they really wanted to say then all it would read is "Edited For Profanity"  and really nasty stuff about you, and then the thread would be pulled.  

So just take it as it comes, lighten up and just say,  Hey I cant change these ppl and thier not telling me squat, that will be the truth anyway,  and give it back to em to let em knw where you stand or just let it trickle off ur back and laugh it off!  

I love you guys!  Alls of yous!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's the best way to go about it- 

"I'm new to Duck hunting and don't know the first thing about the Sport. I am willing to share expenses, do the heavy lifting, not complain, and I won't take anyone to the places you take me to". 

"Would someone here please take me hunting and show me how it's done?" 

That might get some offers. Possibly even one from me.


----------



## d_white (Nov 1, 2008)

FWIW, Over the past 3 years I've taken 4 people (that I can think of off the top of my head) that I've "met" online with me to hunt.
Like Nitro said, it's all in the approach.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 1, 2008)

waterfowl freak, you are right man I ain't trying to yake up for anybody, I do believe there are some on here that just are smarttails, and yes I do most of the time let it run down my back, and i ain't gonna side with them man. I'll continue to fire back and keep talkin smack back to em.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Nov 1, 2008)

I've found out that it dont matter what you say on here, someone is going to make or have a smart remark,  its just the way ppl are.

I say thangs with some sarcsm too, but if its a legit quest., i try to answer to the best of my ability.  I may not have the best answer but I think ppl would rather hear an answer instead of sarcasm. Even if the answer given is not given by an expert duck hunter like some of these guys on here!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Here's the best way to go about it-
> 
> "I'm new to Duck hunting and don't know the first thing about the Sport. I am willing to share expenses, do the heavy lifting, not complain, and I won't take anyone to the places you take me to".
> 
> ...



I am an old man. Can I just share expense, not take anyone and swear under my breath.


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 3, 2008)

*maybe I should have said.........*

How many of you have had the following done to you while 
out duck hunting.


I've had guys motor right up to my spread and  set up within 100 yards, right at daybreak while the few birds that are there where flying.

I've had them follow me into the woods at a local wma
and set up 50 yards from me and start calling at air.

I watched a pair of guys get mad that ducks came at my spread instead of theres and just started shooting at nothing.

I've had people I've taken hunting show others my spots, witch I dont mind until you show up late and ruin the first flight of the morning.

I have spent thousands of dollars, drove all around, networked with people just to have hunt spoiled by a few people who just dont seem to care.

I respect my fellow duck hunters/hunters peroid I would never walk in on or setup on or in somebody elses area.
I would be glad to show, teach, take anybody with me that had the same beliefs I do.


didnt mean to


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Nov 3, 2008)

To you guys that have had ur duck hunt ruined by those that show others ur spot, or show up late or whatever, and when someone on here asks a question or asks for tips or the general area which you are hunting, yall seem to blow up on them!  

    How do you know these ppl are the same type of ppl that ruin ur honey hole?  Why not just answer questions that they ask?  Or if you do use alot a sarcasm, just let the guys know that ur just kiddin around.  Dont let it boil over with them and let them wonder, Hey was this guy serious when he said that or just joking?

    I saw Nitro post what he thinks ppl should do when they wanna learn tips or facts on duck hunting,  its to say I've never done this b4 and I need advice and would like someone to show or take me!

    I posted up one day that I've never been to the Nole and would like to tag along if someone didn't mind, I even told them that I halfway know how to duck hunt!  And do you think I recieved any PM's of ppl that were willing to take me?  Or that got my info and were willing to call and give me some pointers!

    I joined earlier this year and I've already figured out that unless your in that lil group of ppl then your up $#!@# creek w/out a paddle!  And your going to have to rely on yourself, learn from experience,  go,go,go until you figure this all out!  

    I've been duck hunting for 10 years and I still havn't figured it all out and was accused of just being a duck hunter not a fowler! Well good god, whuptidoo!  I hand it to yall guys that suffer thru that one person that screws it up for all the rest of us!  But think b4 you type, it may really offend or turn some ppl away from this site!  And it seems to me to be exactly what some guys on here want!


----------



## rackbar(aka)funky-chicken (Nov 4, 2008)

well the truth is that every one here learned to fowl with someone! its not just a god given talent, unlike your dogs who retreave falling birds and are born with the instinct.  you are not born with the knawledge of were to hunt and how to hunt and when to hunt.  i guess im tryin to say that all of the people you are talking about were you at one point


----------



## DUD (Nov 4, 2008)

rackbar(aka)funky-chicken said:


> well the truth is that every one here learned to fowl with someone! its not just a god given talent, unlike your dogs who retreave falling birds and are born with the instinct.  you are not born with the knawledge of were to hunt and how to hunt and when to hunt.  i guess im tryin to say that all of the people you are talking about were you at one point



Is this Willie James Huff?


----------



## muddy_feet (Nov 4, 2008)

I taught myself.  My dad doesn't hunt and my dog doesn't hunt either.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Nitro:



> "I'm new to Duck hunting and don't know the first thing about the Sport. I am willing to share expenses, do the heavy lifting, not complain, and I won't take anyone to the places you take me to".
> 
> "Would someone here please take me hunting and show me how it's done?"


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 4, 2008)

DUD said:


> Is this Willie James Huff?



Rack, rack 'em, rack 'em rack!   

Willie is awesome.  I am taking him and Cherokee this year.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2008)

I hear ya wterfowl freak, and I even posted a thread on here inviting others to come hunting with me on Clarke hill and Russell lakes and 1 person pm'd me and now we're hunting buds. I always thought that you can never have too many friends. Waterfowl freak you are always welcome to hunt with me and if you ever need help let me know. Also this goes for duckcrazy, looking forward to smacking the quack with ya'll.


----------



## gaboy1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Duckhunters don't have friends. We can't even stand ourselves.

Honestly I know this will probably pee you  off but you may get more invites if you stop whinning. Not starting anything just observing some of your posts on this and other threads.
I know ya'll say you can take it but you have to prove it to some folks,especially duckhunters or waterfowlers , just the way it is.

Thicken up and you may be surprised. No offense just some words from an old guy.


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 4, 2008)

Ding ding......


----------



## d_white (Nov 5, 2008)

> its not just a god given talent



Well now I'm just confused.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a full contact sport. You can't expect to get into the inner circle overnight. If you can find huntable birds you will have friends for sure. Ever seen the threads about water and birds near Athens? One of the young guys on here turned my Fat Girlfriend on to some geese cause he wants to learn, now I will take him to her bird garden near Athens, thats how the newer guys learn.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2008)

gaboy1 you didn't pee me off man, but if you caal it whinnin then that's fine. i just don't like a bunch of sarcastic answers and comments from other fowlers. Answer me this 1 question, why do some feel like they have to be sarcastic? A simple answer is all I want and a legit 1 not some " that's the way duck hunters are" answer either. But some on this forum seem to have a need to bash and criticize others, I'm not whinin just stating fact.


----------



## rspringer (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the deal is this is a public forum.  If you were to PM someone and ask them a question MOST including myself, would have no problem in helping someone out if it wasn't regarding details.  But for waterfowlers to post ANYTHING up here where anyone in the world can see it is stupid. You are probably never going to get a legit answer on a public forum, just a fact of life.

Another way to get help, is just like a few have said before.... begin the post with you are a first timer and need some advice.


----------



## d_white (Nov 5, 2008)

Why do it?
I'm a sarcastic person by nature and in person anyways.
And I think it's funny and I get my kicks at the expense of others.
At least I'm honest.


----------



## muddy_feet (Nov 5, 2008)

d_white said:


> Why do it?
> I'm a sarcastic person by nature and in person anyways.
> And I think it's funny and I get my kicks at the expense of others.
> At least I'm honest.




Nah, he's a cream puff in person....and much shorter..... 

But 2 of us together make for a boat load .....


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2008)

rspringer I disagree, there are other forums on this very site that people can get good sound advice, and why does a person have to be new to the sport to recieve advice. By the way, how am I supposed to know who to pm if I don't put the question out there first, then judging by the ANSWER given I will know who to pm.


----------



## d_white (Nov 5, 2008)

That's why we don't ride in the same boat.


----------



## gaboy1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Emu you are never going to come on a public forum and get a hug and kiss from waterfowlers. I PROMISE. PM guys after reading a few posts and they, including myself and believe it or not H20 before he was sent to the delete prison would answer questions on hunting in general and equipment. But if you come on a forum and you're not a kid wanting to get in.Then it will be open season, just the way they are.  Toughen up, laugh it off and don't let it get you and watch the difference.

Oh yeah, and trying to justify your reasoning around us will require more teasing. It won't change and we seem to like it that way


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2008)

Also true this is a public forum and if people don't like the quetions asked then just be QUIET.  I think it's stupid that folks can't give honest answers. I've rarely sen where someone is asking for your honey hole just advice. If I stumble upon your "spot" while scouting the lake then sorry but I ain't askin for secret spots, I have my own, but when I ask about good places to hunt certain ducks just a simple honest body of water or region will do. For example to those hard to understand, Where is a good place to find gadwalls, a good answer is Lake Russell is good, it's full of vegetation.  Now how did I give away my honey hole?


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 5, 2008)

gaboy1 said:


> Emu you are never going to come on a public forum and get a hug and kiss from waterfowlers. I PROMISE. PM guys after reading a few posts and they, including myself and believe it or not H20 before he was sent to the delete prison would answer questions on hunting in general and equipment. But if you come on a forum and you're not a kid wanting to get in.Then it will be open season, just the way they are.  Toughen up, laugh it off and don't let it get you and watch the difference.
> 
> Oh yeah, and trying to justify your reasoning around us will require more teasing. It won't change and we seem to like it that way


Good advise..


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't want a hug and kiss.  But a nice hand shake will do.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 5, 2008)

chase870 said:


> It's a full contact sport. You can't expect to get into the inner circle overnight. If you can find huntable birds you will have friends for sure. Ever seen the threads about water and birds near Athens? One of the young guys on here turned my Fat Girlfriend on to some geese cause he wants to learn, now I will take him to her bird garden near Athens, thats how the newer guys learn.




in my situation, i presented chase870 with a goose heaven and invited him first. he came and we blasted them. now im in and as the man said, im goin to fat girlfriends bird garden


----------



## chase870 (Nov 5, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> in my situation, i presented chase870 with a goose heaven and invited him first. he came and we blasted them. now im in and as the man said, im goin to fat girlfriends bird garden



She likes you young guys, you'll can cary at least 4 bags of deks, put em out and build a blind while I have a cup of coffie with her waiting on first light. Looks like addictedtohuntin moves up the food chain


----------



## rspringer (Nov 6, 2008)

EMUS, there has been one lake for sure and a second that is becoming WAY to overpopulated with stupid hunters because they "saw" or "heard" someone say something about there being birds on these said lakes on this public forum and others.  

And yes, deer hunters dont' really care, there are woods all over the place covered up with deer.  Ducks and deer or turkey are way different..... GA doesn't have the duck population equal to those, so if you find them you better be quite or they will all get shot up.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> Hey Nitro:



Hey Boy, don't be horning in on my hunt.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 6, 2008)

chase870 said:


> She likes you young guys, you'll can cary at least 4 bags of deks, put em out and build a blind while I have a cup of coffie with her waiting on first light. Looks like addictedtohuntin moves up the food chain



thanks jerkbait now i can drink coffee and watch you put out the dekes, and build a blind, don't worry though i will help you carry the dekes (oh and by the way i don't know if chase told you we will have to blind fold you on the way to the "bird garden"!!!)


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 6, 2008)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> thanks jerkbait now i can drink coffee and watch you put out the dekes, and build a blind, don't worry though i will help you carry the dekes (oh and by the way i don't know if chase told you we will have to blind fold you on the way to the "bird garden"!!!)



the blindfold is fine unless big rob is there. im not being blind folded near him in the dark


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 6, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> the blindfold is fine unless big rob is there. im not being blind folded near him in the dark



 we are gonna put him in the back seat with you


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 6, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Hey Boy, don't be horning in on my hunt.


 
I'm gonna take that as in invitation to come along with the both of you on a duck hunt!  Man, talk about the YEARS of experience that I'll be able to tap into!


----------



## chase870 (Nov 6, 2008)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> we are gonna put him in the back seat with you



Dont wiggle he'll hurt ya. gota love a full contact sport


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 6, 2008)

rspriger, you are right, but to me lakes are public water just like this is a public forum. There have been times that while duck hunting we would see fishermen looking us over and then next weekend our "spot" was taken. It happens man, but hopefully you've done enough scouting to have several places.


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 7, 2008)

*your right*



emusmacker said:


> rspriger, you are right, but to me lakes are public water just like this is a public forum. There have been times that while duck hunting we would see fishermen looking us over and then next weekend our "spot" was taken. It happens man, but hopefully you've done enough scouting to have several places.


 I AGREE WITH YOU TOTALY ABOUT PUBLIC LAND / WATER, WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT IS THOSE POEPLE THAT KNOW BETTER THEN TO SET UP ON TOP OF YOU OR FOLLOW YOU ,JUST DOWN RIGHT RUIN SOME ONES HUNT, I GOT IN TO DUCK HUNTING BY BEING INVITED ON A HUNT,BEST TIME I HAVE EVER HAD. I HAVE SINCE THEN TAKIN MANY PEOPLE TRAVELED FAR AND WIDE, I HAVE COME TO LOVE DUCK HUNTING AND IT IS A
YEAR ROUND OBSETION FOR ME, BECAUSE OF THIS I RESPECT ANY PERSON THAT ETHICLY HUNTS WATERFOWL DUE TO THE FACT ITS HARD TO FIND PLACES TO HUNT, IT COST ALOT MORE THEN MOST HOBBIES OUT THERE,  YET THERE ARE 
SOME THAT KNOW BETTER BUT STILL WOULD RATHER BE SELFISH AND USE OTHERS THEN TO DO THERE OWN WORK. I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE NEW TO THE SPORT, ITS THOSE WHO ARE LAZY AND RATHER LET OTHER PEOPLE DO THE WORK FOR THEM. I DONT CARE 
IF SOMEONE SHOWS UP EARLIER THEN ME BEATS ME TO A GOOD SPOT THATS PART OF IT, HUNTING RESPECT, FOLLOWING UNWRITTEN RULES OF ETHICS


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 7, 2008)

Good point.  But also there are some people that just don't have as many places to go and if they go just hunt it once a yr. I've lost honey holes to folks that waited for me to tell em and moved right in. I feel ya pain, but sarcasm has no role when someone is asking a legit question. If I invite someone hunting I feel like I've made a new friend and maybe they'll invite me if not OK but I'm not an expert and don't scout 24/7, I have a life that involves a family. If that means I'm not entitled to being a duck hunter then OK.  I think that too many on here are on the defensive, The ones that usually cause the most problems for duckers are "new" guys that have been told a few things and think they have permission to hunt. Duck hunetrs are a dying breed and we all need to chill and just give out info that's true.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 7, 2008)

emusmacker said:


> Good point.  But also there are some people that just don't have as many places to go and if they go just hunt it once a yr. I've lost honey holes to folks that waited for me to tell em and moved right in. I feel ya pain, but sarcasm has no role when someone is asking a legit question. If I invite someone hunting I feel like I've made a new friend and maybe they'll invite me if not OK but I'm not an expert and don't scout 24/7, I have a life that involves a family. If that means I'm not entitled to being a duck hunter then OK.  I think that too many on here are on the defensive, The ones that usually cause the most problems for duckers are "new" guys that have been told a few things and think they have permission to hunt. Duck hunetrs are a dying breed and we all need to chill and just give out info that's true.



Yea what he said.. I agree..


----------



## one shot one kill (Nov 7, 2008)

*FROM h20fowlin*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greed????? Now that is funny.

Let me tell you what my definition of greed is strutrut. 

I won't bore you with the scouting hours/dollars. You've allready stated you aren't into that. I won't bore you with the constant battle between family/duck hunting. I've all but quit my others passions- turkey/deer/fishing so that i can balance out my addiction for ducks. Im so eat up with ducks, i have given up alot of other passions i enjoyed. Now, i will go turkey hunting 10 or so times a season. Used to be three times that..almost every afternoon. I use to spend weekends flat fishing in florida, reservoir fishing in Ga/Al, Shoal bass fishing the flint and Ocmulgee....then deer and hogs- i was eat up...every afternoon after work- sitting in a climber....i was either at work, doing an improvised yard work session, or in the woods or on the water. I gave almost 90% of that up so i could focus on DUCKS. That by far is my addiction. And calling it an addiction is an understatement. 

Now, in saying that, let me clarify-

Im going to scout area's and not just "jump up" birds, but watch flight patters repetively to see the deviances with weather....i spend as much time scouting as i do hunting. Why? Because i find EXACTLY where they want to be. Ive said it once, and ill say it again. Thats the difference between good and great.

Im the one that tunes up my Go-devil each year. Touches up paint, changes wheel bearings, paint decoys, BUYS decoys, works my gun dog...all the things that equate to a full year of work. There's way to much to list.

All this to be sitting in the magic kill box when that gorgeous sun starts breaking night into that phenominal l'heure bleue.

Greed is simply.....not being able to enjoy this because the guy you took last year, called his buddy and said he "knew a great spot"....they hunted it and wacked em. That buddy of his called one of his other buddies, and said- hey man, i got a great spot....before you know it, its a great pyramid of pressure. 

So is that your definition of greed? That i value my time and passion to keep the field even? You get to enjoy sitting on your couch watching Dirty Housewives, and im strokin miles finding ducks?? So im being anti social for not inviting a stranger on a internet forum?

If you want to have a gathering at a sporting clays course and grab a beer..thats one thing. But to openly invite a ticking time bomb you really dont know..well, you go for it.

Those that are successfull at killing ducks have plenty of comraderie my friend. I can promise you, if your not killing ducks, your natural response is- It aint all about killing. Your right, its not....but when you put it the other 95% of the work, bountifull bags are the reward. 

Dont hate successfull waterfowlers..until you've been there my friend, don't knock it._____________________________________________________________________________________________
VERY TRUE AMAZING


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's a quote from myself, I am a successful waterfowler, and hunt ducks as much as possible. Even my 6 yr old son loves ducks.  I'm not knocking my friend and understand how you feel bout strangers, but I can hold my own with just about anyone when it comes to waterfowlin. You may know some techniques that will work, and I may know different techniques that will work, and there's no harm in expressing them. But you don't have to, that's your choice. I don't mind mind giving advice when I can, but it seems when I or others try to it is cricized and ridiculed. But like I said before. some folks just can't help it!


----------



## d_white (Nov 7, 2008)

I can't help it.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 7, 2008)

d_white said:


> I can't help it.



Yea what he said...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 7, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> Man, talk about the YEARS of experience that I'll be able to tap into!



HAHAHA!!!!

Are adult diapers easy to wear inside your waders?

And forget extra batteries for the GPS....your going to need them instead for their hearing aids.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 7, 2008)

The diapers really aren't that much trouble unless they get  wet, then yea I'll be honest they can be a problem. With the help of my hunting bud's, I try to get it changed as quick as possiable.
That's the main reason I bought that used bed pan last year to keep in the boat. 
By the way, I have a slightly used urinal if anyone is intrested I will sell it. Used it one year. It works good for bailing water out of the fold up boat I hunt with and will double as a canteen.


----------



## gaboy1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Like Rodney Carrington said "you can't play golf with a buddy wearing a diaper".Now to add to it ,"Or duck hunt with one"


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2008)

Boudreaux said:


> I'm gonna take that as in invitation to come along with the both of you on a duck hunt!  Man, talk about the YEARS of experience that I'll be able to tap into!



You think you can stand up to both of standing on your shoulders so we can keep dry.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 8, 2008)

How bout a depends undergarment!.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 8, 2008)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> HAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Are adult diapers easy to wear inside your waders?
> 
> And forget extra batteries for the GPS....your going to need them instead for their hearing aids.



Look out punkin head.


----------

